# Busted for buying seeds online ?



## Penni Walli (Aug 13, 2010)

I've always wanted to buy seeds online but im a bit nervous regarding the penalty for getting caught by Customs, what exactly happens if they do find seeds in your packaging. Has anyone been to jail, got a ticket or had to appear in court over buying seeds online ? The last thing my wife and daughter needs is daddy going to jail or going to court and me losing my job over something like this. any insight is much appreciated.


----------



## drlearysbud (Aug 13, 2010)

Look here's the deal you are one small peaon in a great war. Yes there is a chance of getting caught bring seeds into the us, but it about the same chance as crossing the street and getting hit by a car. First off get a prepaid card, second order from a reputable comany....i.e. attitude, don't be a fool and opt out for the stealth shipping...pay for it....never ship seeds were you are growing big mistake. That's what Johnny Law wants plants, not some measly old seeds. If you get a letter from the post office saying you got a package to come and get...fuck it chuck it up as a loss and move on. Lastly if seeds do get caught in customs, the only repercussion you have to fear is a pretty pink slip letting you know that the importation of cannabis seeds in the us is illegal. No law enforcement is going to was dollars to bust some trying to import seeds, now investigations of possible grow site is real, hence why we don't send see to where we are growing. Follow these rules and you will have great harvests for many years. By the way been ordering from attitude seed bank for 3 years and have yet to have an order seized. A+++ service with freebies everytime you order from the, and me likes the freebies.

PS. DON'T TELL ANYONE YOPU ARE GROWING MARIJUANA, WIFE INCLUDED. YOU FORGOT YOUR WEDDING ANIVERSERY AND NOW SHE IS PISSED AT YOU THINGS GET WORSE, NOW SHE WANTS TO LEAVE NEXT THING YOU KNOW THE LAW AND CYS IS AT YOUR DOOR. TRUST NO ONE, IF YOU CAN'T KEEP A SECRET HOW CAN YOU EXPECT ANYONE ELSE TO. THE PEOPLE YOU THINK ARE SAFE ARE THE PEOPLE YOU HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT. TRUST ME I HAVE BEEN THERE AS WELL AS MANY OTHER JUST TURN ON THE 5 O CLOCK NEWS.


----------



## doc111 (Aug 13, 2010)

Penni Walli said:


> I've always wanted to buy seeds online but im a bit nervous regarding the penalty for getting caught by Customs, what exactly happens if they do find seeds in your packaging. Has anyone been to jail, got a ticket or had to appear in court over buying seeds online ? The last thing my wife and daughter needs is daddy going to jail or going to court and me losing my job over something like this. any insight is much appreciated.


Buying seeds is sketchy but it's pretty safe for the most part. If your seeds do get snagged by customs you will get a letter telling you that they confiscated your order and no further action will be taken. Who knows if your name goes into a database or not. We have no idea what percentage of seed shipments gets intercepted but my guess is probably under 1%. The vast majority of them get through. I don't recommend ordering seeds under your name or having them sent to your grow location. If you have a trusted friend or relative that will accept an order for you that's the best route that way no heat comes onto you at all. 

I use Hempdepot.ca and you have to mail your order to them (they don't do credit cards or internet orders at all). They accept personal checks or international money orders. Go the money order route and get an international one from the post office. You have to pay cash and they don't ask you for any information at all. Their prices are a little high but they've got great seed companies and some hard to find breeders. Attitude and Nirvana are ones that people on here use all the time and both of those take credit cards. I've never used either of them but I know people who have and they have good things to say about both seedbanks. Best of luck and be safe.


----------



## Haight1985 (Aug 13, 2010)

Yeah like the other replies if you play your cards right you have nothing to worry about. Dont use credit cards in your name, try to get a friend to let you have them arrive at there address or if you can get a po box in some body else name, and try to use some bodys vehicle that dosent grow to visit your supply stores if there anything like the ones in california, and LOOSE LIPS SINK SHIPS tell no one.


----------



## Penni Walli (Aug 13, 2010)

thanks for the responses, its all very helpful info. ya im going to have it shipped to my moms house, and i will probably as you guys suggested get a prepaid credit card or a international money order. Both of you guys referred Altitude as a quality supplier so im assuming they are a trusted company and know what there doing. Thats also good news to hear that they dont take legal action, quite surprising actually but good news


----------



## doc111 (Aug 13, 2010)

Penni Walli said:


> thanks for the responses, its all very helpful info. ya im going to have it shipped to my moms house, and i will probably as you guys suggested get a prepaid credit card or a international money order. Both of you guys referred Altitude as a quality supplier so im assuming they are a trusted company and know what there doing. Thats also good news to hear that they dont take legal action, quite surprising actually but good news


You have to get a prepaid card that can be used internationally. The ones at wal-mart won't work.


----------



## patlpp (Aug 13, 2010)

If you are that worried about the seed delivery, I can't imagine what a wreck you are going to be growing you girls. Are you up for this?


----------



## Penni Walli (Aug 13, 2010)

ya im up for it, im a very cautious person, not to the point where im paranoid about everything i do, but to the point where im looking out for my self. Also, spending $270 for an O every 2 weeks is really hurting my wallet, so i thought this would be a great way to save money and its always rewarding to see a baby seed turn into high quality beautiful bud.


----------



## Penni Walli (Aug 13, 2010)

doc111 said:


> You have to get a prepaid card that can be used internationally. The ones at wal-mart won't work.


ah yes, i almost forgot about that lol thx for reminder


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 13, 2010)

Usually the ones that you get from a a check cashing place or western union would work.Heres a link to the tude if you want to check it out.http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/affiliates/jrox.php?id=919...


----------



## swampgrower (Aug 13, 2010)

give it up dont do it. customs will only send you a letter saying they have your illegal package and if you want it come get it..lol
there is nothing wrong with using your personal credit card i did and never had a issue. i also got a kool t shirt when i ordered


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 13, 2010)

I use my reg credit card as well.But if u feel sketchy about it take precaution.


----------



## Penni Walli (Aug 13, 2010)

sweet man, thats the kind of answer that puts me at ease


----------



## jbeagle3601 (Aug 13, 2010)

its safe. just do it. have fun growing.


----------



## wil2279 (Aug 13, 2010)

ok here it is... fact #1, I ordered seeds the first time and they came with order confirmation, so they needed to be signed for. I wasn't home so i had a letter stating i needed to pick it up at the post office. so i went to the post office, signed for it and took my seeds home. there weren't any cops waiting to arrest me or anything like that. fact #2, my next 2 orders were made on the same day from the same seed bank and they both ended up confiscated by customs. i got a letter with each one in the mail stating they had been confiscated and that was that, no cops came to my house or anything. i contacted the seed bank and they reshipped my orders and i got both of them a week later. i now have 2 more orders on the way. From what i can see so far, keep your orders small anyway and you should be fine. i have paid with paypal and with prepaid credit cards. Use your real name on the shipping cuz if you have to sign for the package, you may need proof of id. bottom line is the feds aren't going to come to your door cuz you got busted ordering seeds.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Aug 13, 2010)

I have used 6 different banks and a few I have placed multiple orders and never had a problem....ever.


----------



## Punk (Aug 13, 2010)

Penni Walli said:


> I've always wanted to buy seeds online but im a bit nervous regarding the penalty for getting caught by Customs, what exactly happens if they do find seeds in your packaging. Has anyone been to jail, got a ticket or had to appear in court over buying seeds online ? The last thing my wife and daughter needs is daddy going to jail or going to court and me losing my job over something like this. any insight is much appreciated.


Totally safe. I've done it many times. Customs can't really charge you because its difficult to prove intent on a package that you never had in your possession, so Doc111 is correct, worse case is you get a letter and no seeds. Customs isn't going to flip through their roladex and call Dectective Harris in [Your Town] and be like, "hey ahhhh, we got a little dime bag of seeds here, you might want suit up and kick some doors down at this PO BOX."


----------



## tardis (Aug 15, 2010)

Penni Walli said:


> I've always wanted to buy seeds online but im a bit nervous regarding the penalty for getting caught by Customs, what exactly happens if they do find seeds in your packaging. Has anyone been to jail, got a ticket or had to appear in court over buying seeds online ? The last thing my wife and daughter needs is daddy going to jail or going to court and me losing my job over something like this. any insight is much appreciated.


If customs find seeds coming to your property they will come by your place of work and moon you in front of your fellow employees and then give you the finger, then they will go to your moms house and punch her in the left boob and drive off. But thats only if they are federal customs for international transit.


----------



## tardis (Aug 15, 2010)

Penni Walli said:


> ya im up for it, im a very cautious person, not to the point where im paranoid about everything i do, but to the point where im looking out for my self. Also, spending $270 for an O every 2 weeks is really hurting my wallet, so i thought this would be a great way to save money and its always rewarding to see a baby seed turn into high quality beautiful bud.


O every two weeks? Sounds like you are using it for med reasons... If medical cannabis is legal in your area and you are using it for medical purposes then get a license if you dont have one already.


----------



## stokedspade (Jul 17, 2013)

doc111 said:


> You have to get a prepaid card that can be used internationally. The ones at wal-mart won't work.


 I have used a Wal-Mart card every time I e ordered from the tide ad I just recently had customs take some sinmints and some freebies from me.they took the seeds and sent the package with the tin tin and the tshirt inside it and there was green tape around the package saying it was inspected by customs.the little piece of paper that the ufos are on with the pic of the alien was inside the tin and it had nice t-shirt wrote on it.they took my seeds and were smartass in the process lol.I was pissed.I did get my order though I took pics of the package the way they sent it to me and emailed Laura at attitude and they sent a new order right out and got it no problems.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jul 17, 2013)

stokedspade said:


> I have used a Wal-Mart card every time I e ordered from the tide ad I just recently had customs take some sinmints and some freebies from me.they took the seeds and sent the package with the tin tin and the tshirt inside it and there was green tape around the package saying it was inspected by customs.the little piece of paper that the ufos are on with the pic of the alien was inside the tin and it had nice t-shirt wrote on it.they took my seeds and were smartass in the process lol.I was pissed.I did get my order though I took pics of the package the way they sent it to me and emailed Laura at attitude and they sent a new order right out and got it no problems.


You do realise this thread is 3 years old?


----------



## bullwinkle60 (Feb 20, 2014)

I've been buying seeds from Attitude for over 4 years and have never, never had a problem. And I don't use stealth shipping. I did oncee and got an ugly T shirt. I wouldn't worry about customs knoking on your door. I wouldn't have it sent to my mother's house as Athat's pretty chicken shit. Although nothing is going to happen why involve your mother or mother-in law in your persional business. I'm assuming you'readadultifyouhave a wife and children so act like one. If you're really paranoid have them shipped to my house and I'll split the order with you. Attitude is a reputable company with good products. Order.grow,enjoy!


----------



## kinddiesel (Feb 20, 2014)

they are sold as novelty . so your good. they have to geminate them and wait to see what they really are . they are not going to do that. they could be apple pear peach plum. coffee seeds. who knows ? strongly suggest ordering from herbies . they are rocking the stealth on the shipping . attitude keeps sending that stupid tee shirt or candy. its gets nailed almost every time, I got nailed one from there. attitude . lets put it this way if I had to bet my life on shipping from any where, I would call herbies. that's how impressed I really was.


----------



## brek (Feb 20, 2014)

drlearysbud said:


> Look here's the deal you are one small peaon in a great war. Yes there is a chance of getting caught bring seeds into the us, but it about the same chance as crossing the street and getting hit by a car. First off get a prepaid card, second order from a reputable comany....i.e. attitude, don't be a fool and opt out for the stealth shipping...pay for it....never ship seeds were you are growing big mistake. That's what Johnny Law wants plants, not some measly old seeds. If you get a letter from the post office saying you got a package to come and get...fuck it chuck it up as a loss and move on. Lastly if seeds do get caught in customs, the only repercussion you have to fear is a pretty pink slip letting you know that the importation of cannabis seeds in the us is illegal. No law enforcement is going to was dollars to bust some trying to import seeds, now investigations of possible grow site is real, hence why we don't send see to where we are growing. Follow these rules and you will have great harvests for many years. By the way been ordering from attitude seed bank for 3 years and have yet to have an order seized. A+++ service with freebies everytime you order from the, and me likes the freebies.
> 
> PS. DON'T TELL ANYONE YOPU ARE GROWING MARIJUANA, WIFE INCLUDED. YOU FORGOT YOUR WEDDING ANIVERSERY AND NOW SHE IS PISSED AT YOU THINGS GET WORSE, NOW SHE WANTS TO LEAVE NEXT THING YOU KNOW THE LAW AND CYS IS AT YOUR DOOR. TRUST NO ONE, IF YOU CAN'T KEEP A SECRET HOW CAN YOU EXPECT ANYONE ELSE TO. THE PEOPLE YOU THINK ARE SAFE ARE THE PEOPLE YOU HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT. TRUST ME I HAVE BEEN THERE AS WELL AS MANY OTHER JUST TURN ON THE 5 O CLOCK NEWS.


Yeah bro! Don't tell your wife you grow weed! Sounds really feasible..... Jesus christ.


----------



## JoeyV (Feb 20, 2014)

Send cash. Use an alias. Couldn't be easier.


----------



## Misterbeans (Oct 3, 2018)

stokedspade said:


> I have used a Wal-Mart card every time I e ordered from the tide ad I just recently had customs take some sinmints and some freebies from me.they took the seeds and sent the package with the tin tin and the tshirt inside it and there was green tape around the package saying it was inspected by customs.the little piece of paper that the ufos are on with the pic of the alien was inside the tin and it had nice t-shirt wrote on it.they took my seeds and were smartass in the process lol.I was pissed.I did get my order though I took pics of the package the way they sent it to me and emailed Laura at attitude and they sent a new order right out and got it no problems.


I haven't heard of anyone that ever got busted


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 3, 2018)

Misterbeans said:


> I haven't heard of anyone that ever got busted


Since 2014 LOL


----------



## Misterbeans (Oct 3, 2018)

Herb & Suds said:


> Since 2014 LOL


Lol I'm a frequent buyer and I've never hit the ground


----------



## athomegrowing (Oct 4, 2018)

Pretty sure it's only illegal once germinated, obviously you have no intention of germination and you're merely a collector of "EXOTIC NOVELTY BIRD SEED".

> "vendor x" can sell you cannabis seeds legally for the use of fishing bait additives, as dietary supplements, as luxury bird food or as novelty souvenirs.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 4, 2018)

Buy local. Plenty of fine beans in USA from excellent seed banks.


----------



## INF Flux (Oct 4, 2018)

Maybe somebody knows better than me, but isn't it the thc that is illegal? You can buy cbd from Amazon these days. Seeds aren't "the marijuana" yet, they are just seeds. 
I've had no issues. I'd recommend reading some of the breeder threads here, seeing how stoked people are on what they are receiving, and growing, and order from the seedbank those folks are using.


----------



## INF Flux (Oct 4, 2018)

It's also legal here, so idgaf. Just want good genetics delivered on time. The legal states are making this all very legit, just the feds bs that still makes transactions weird.


----------



## Beachwalker (Oct 4, 2018)

Penni Walli said:


> ya im up for it, im a very cautious person, not to the point where im paranoid about everything i do, but to the point where im looking out for my self. Also, spending $270 for an O every 2 weeks is really hurting my wallet, so i thought this would be a great way to save money and its always rewarding to see a baby seed turn into high quality beautiful bud.


Buy from a US seed bank, avoid customs.


----------



## TacoMac (Oct 4, 2018)

I buy exclusively from ILGM. They're based in Amsterdam.

I use my regular Visa card. They disguise the sale as an import toy and ship them in a plain envelope, hand addressed to me.

It looks like a letter from an aunt.

Nobody cares. Nobody looks. Even if they did it wouldn't matter because it wouldn't come back to me. It for all intents and purposes is an unsolicited letter sent by someone trying to get me in trouble.

Want security and plausible deniability?

Buy from ILGM.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 4, 2018)

IMHO if in US, buy in US. If across the pond, buy across the pond. If feeling brave and across the pond, buy from US and take chance. Hardly hear of any seizures stateside of beans. And man, some of the banks across the pond have stories all over per seizures. Plus the genetics of US is better, I think.


----------



## TacoMac (Oct 4, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> IMHO if in US, buy in US. If across the pond, buy across the pond. If feeling brave and across the pond, buy from US and take chance. Hardly hear of any seizures stateside of beans. And man, some of the banks across the pond have stories all over per seizures. Plus the genetics of US is better, I think.


If you're in an illegal state and order from a legal state seed bank and get caught, you face state and federal charges. 

If you order from overseas, you face nothing at all if customs finds the shipment. 

What's more, after clearing customs, shipments are not inspected by state stations. 

Your odds of getting in trouble ordering from overseas is essentially zero.

Your only real chance of getting in trouble as an American in an illegal state is ordering from American seed banks.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 4, 2018)

TacoMac said:


> If you're in an illegal state and order from a legal state seed bank and get caught, you face state and federal charges.
> 
> If you order from overseas, you face nothing at all if customs finds the shipment.
> 
> ...


idk about all of that man..


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 4, 2018)

how do you get caught. I've never heard of it stateside yet, other than Greenpoint. And they didn't go after the buyers, they spanked the seller. Almost like just seizes the seeds and sending the form letter from Homland. If you order from overseas, you get what you get. Right now its just too easy to get genetics online in US or by email, etc. You point is theoretical not realistic. Sorry. On paper its prolly true. Talk to someone that has lived in multiple no mmj states and gotten seeds for years from stateside seed banks no problem. Right now, there is not much of a risk, unless completely stupid, of getting caught getting beans from US if live in US. You are spreading fear where none is needed


----------



## TacoMac (Oct 4, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> how do you get caught.


It's highly unlikely in either case, and I've not heard of it yet either.

But let's say for instance that you live in Georgia and ordered from Colorado and somebody at the post office discovered the shipment. Well, what you're going to have is a state to state destination. They're going to know exactly where the package came from and where it's going to.

At that point, if they were going to do anything at all, they'd let the package go on to it's destination: you.

Once that package was delivered, Federal Authorities would probably wait a day or two then serve you with a search warrant and go from there. They'll find your shit. You'll be charged with transporting across state lines among probably several other things and be offered a deal if you rat out who sold you the seeds. Then of course they'd raid the place that sold you the seeds.

Everybody would get it right in the ass.

But when you order from overseas, it goes to international customs first. If it's caught there, they're not permitted by law to let it go any further. They wont really have any way to go after who sent them because all they're going to have is a nation of origin. (In my case, Amsterdam, where it's legal.)

It ends right there. Nothing happens to anybody.

If it clears international customs, that's it. It's not examined by anybody else because there's no need to.

It's just like visiting a country. If you go through customs when you land at JFK, you don't have to do that again when you get to Atlanta. You do it once and that's it - nobody cares or looks after that.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 4, 2018)

TacoMac said:


> It's highly unlikely in either case, and I've not heard of it yet either.
> 
> But let's say for instance that you live in Georgia and ordered from Colorado and somebody at the post office discovered the shipment. Well, what you're going to have is a state to state destination. They're going to know exactly where the package came from and where it's going to.
> 
> ...


This makes no sense.. Inbound international mail is wayyy more likely to be inspected than domestic.. Packages can make it past customs and still be stopped by the USPIS along the way fyi.. and the whole "theyre not permitted by law to let it go any further" is a bunch of bullshit. If that were the case there wouldnt be the fentanyl stings where they deliver and pop.

If they can charge you for state-line crimes domestic, they can charge you with a importing contraband.. they're not doing either at the time but your logic is just a little wonky imo


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 4, 2018)

my friend got caught buying from seedsman. they sent him a letter in the opened package. it said, basically" naughty, stop it."
he sent a copy of the letter to seedsman and they reshipped his order, which he then received.
he and i have both bought overseas since then, and have had no problems


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 4, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> This makes no sense.. Inbound international mail is wayyy more likely to be inspected than domestic.. Packages can make it past customs and still be stopped by the USPIS along the way fyi.. and the whole "theyre not permitted by law to let it go any further" is a bunch of bullshit. If that were the case there wouldnt be the fentanyl stings where they deliver and pop.
> 
> If they can charge you for state-line crimes domestic, they can charge you with a importing contraband.. they're not doing either at the time but your logic is just a little wonky imo


some states are more pissy about it than others, they know the tag the shippers use and watch for it...


----------



## TacoMac (Oct 4, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> This makes no sense.. Inbound international mail is wayyy more likely to be inspected than domestic.


Wrong. They are ALL inspected. There is no "likely" to it.



blowincherrypie said:


> Packages can make it past customs and still be stopped by the USPIS along the way fyi.


It could...if it fell, busted open and all the contents popped out. But they have no reason to look at it. It's already been looked at. It's the same with any customs coming into the country.



blowincherrypie said:


> "theyre not permitted by law to let it go any further" is a bunch of bullshit.


Wrong. That is black letter law.



blowincherrypie said:


> If that were the case there wouldnt be the fentanyl stings where they deliver and pop.


Those bust are going on by way of them getting people who bought the bogus pills to rat out who sold them.

If you bothered actually listening, they all know it comes from China.

Nobody in China has been busted.

Nobody China actually shipped it to has been busted.

Only local dealers have been busted and that's because they got stupid and sold it. It took idiots selling to idiots to get busted, so if you're using it yourself you wouldn't have anything to worry about at all.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 4, 2018)

TacoMac said:


> Wrong. They are ALL inspected. There is no "likely" to it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wrong.. do a google search and you will see that they have busted people who have ordered from China and elsewhere.. Hell there have been people whove gotten busted ordering pills from EU..

I dont have a problem listening.. Im not going to waste my time googling right now but I know I have heard of people getting popped ordering Pill/fent/coke etc.. not just cuz they got caught dealing, but because customs discovered the pack.. Its not like "oh customs caught it so Im all good"

Greenpoint just had some packages get popped off and even people in unfriendly states just got a luv letter.. its not like since it was domestic you're gonna have police knockin your door down or that ordering overseas is somehow a free pass.

Edit: and Im not sure what your first wrong is about.. They dont have the capability to inspect every single incoming package


----------



## TacoMac (Oct 4, 2018)

I've never seen any arrest of anybody importing from China.

Of the arrest I've seen, it was idiots trying to smuggle the already made pills across the border into Canada or the U.S. border with Mexico or by local law enforcement for selling in a Walmart parking lot. 

They didn't find a package from China and then track down the people.

They busted people that already had the drugs trying to smuggle them elsewhere in cars like idiots as I said before.

If you know of someone busted direct from China, post the link. I'd like to see it.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 4, 2018)

Im pretty busy but these were a few on the first page of google search.. Im sure u could do a better job finding more if you wanted to 

https://globalnews.ca/news/4418315/fentanyl-drug-ring-bust-u-s-china-joint-investigation/


https://www.cincinnati.com/story/news/crime/oh-crime/2018/08/13/drugs-mail-how-postal-service-fighting-drugs-cincinnati-mystery/673509002/

https://www.washingtonpost.com/national/2017/11/03/why-the-fight-against-opioid-abuse-is-happening-at-the-post-office/?utm_term=.58add11ba0e0

edit: a couple more

https://www.sacbee.com/news/nation-world/national/article196224384.html

https://www.tennessean.com/story/news/crime/2015/09/25/police-nashville-man-ordered-drugs-europe/72831514/

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/breaking/ct-man-arrested-on-drug-charges-after-picking-up-package-from-post-office-20160227-story.html

https://www.ktvz.com/news/bend-bound-package-of-ecstasy-spurs-raid-arrest/531578313


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 4, 2018)

Google _Yan Xiaobing_

An investigation begun a year ago in New Orleans has led to the dismantling of an international fentanyl supplier, the prosecution of 21 people in China and the seizure of more than 20 million U.S.-bound doses of the synthetic opioid drug, American and Chinese authorities announced Wednesday (Aug. 29).

U.S. agents are now investigating 35 American shipping addresses to which the organization delivered or tried to deliver drugs, officials with the U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement's Homeland Security Investigations and Chinese narcotics authorities said at a joint news conference at the U.S. Customs House in New Orleans.

This week officials are meeting in New Orleans to discuss the ongoing investigation as the focus turns onto the 35 addresses identified throughout the United States.



"This is the first case of its kind with the U.S. and Chinese law enforcement working together," said Shawn Harwood, the attache for Homeland Security Investigations in Guangzho, China.

"American communities are being ravaged by a steady influx of illegal and deadly narcotics; chief amongst them heroin and the synthetic opioid fentanyl," said Homeland Security Investigations' (HSI) New Orleans Deputy Special Agent in Charge Thomas M. Annello in a statement. "We are firmly committed to targeting the illegal import and sale of opioids, following the money trails and leveraging our international and local partnerships to stop these opioid smuggling rings and prevent the crisis from spreading further."

According to a news release, the New Orleans office of HSI obtained information in August 2017 about a China-based narcotics supplier known as "Diana" exporting fentanyl to the United States. The HSI office in Guangzhou, China, discussed the case with the Chinese Narcotics Control Bureau and a joint investigation was agreed upon.

Chinese authorities formed a special task force of more than 100 elite Chinese police officers, which conducted an investigation of the crime group across several different provinces. They identified the ring's members and operations and ultimately broke up a clandestine chemical lab that had been producing fentanyl for multiple drug trafficking organizations, authorities said.

From November 2017 to January of this year, the task force arrested 21 people, seized significant quantities of pure fentanyl, fentanyl-containing products and fentanyl precursors and $115,000 in criminal proceeds, the news release said. Prosecution of the suspects is continuing in China.

"The success of this case has potentially stopped the delivery of nearly 20 million lethal doses of fentanyl to the United States," Annello said.

Fentanyl is 50 times more potent than heroin and 100 times more potent than morphine, according to authorities. The Centers for Disease Control estimates that more than 20,000 Americans are killed by fentanyl and fentanyl analogues each year, the release said

Fentanyl and synthetic mj is gonna be the bane of the shipping process for everything, imho. Fuckin k2 bullshit and the fentanyl od's.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 4, 2018)

Domestic mail is a leading shipper of weed. I have never had in country mail fooled with by USPS. Domestic flies by everyone there so fast it’s a blur. I did have 3x long streamer hooks from Canada get the green tape 15 years ago.


----------



## TacoMac (Oct 4, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> https://globalnews.ca/news/4418315/fentanyl-drug-ring-bust-u-s-china-joint-investigation/


That refers to mass shipments of illegal drugs from one manufacturer to another. Not one person that ordered a package. It is in fact the story that Bodyne posted in his post. But again, that isn't one person getting busted for ordering from China. That's a MASS, HUGE, GARGANTUAN ring that was shipping more than the U.S. even produces.



blowincherrypie said:


> https://www.cincinnati.com/story/news/crime/oh-crime/2018/08/13/drugs-mail-how-postal-service-fighting-drugs-cincinnati-mystery/673509002/


That article isn't even about fentanyl. It was about a package thought to be fentanyl powder but was in fact heroine.



blowincherrypie said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/national/2017/11/03/why-the-fight-against-opioid-abuse-is-happening-at-the-post-office/?utm_term=.58add11ba0e0


That doesn't even involve China at all. That's about one idiot named Harden shipping them to another idiot, both of whom were in the United States. Harden packaged the shit so stupidly it was easily spotted at his local post office.

So again, when you find somebody that ever got busted for ordering from China, let me know. (Tip: it's never happened.)


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 4, 2018)

TacoMac said:


> That refers to mass shipments of illegal drugs from one manufacturer to another. Not one person that ordered a package. It is in fact the story that Bodyne posted in his post. But again, that isn't one person getting busted for ordering from China. That's a MASS, HUGE, GARGANTUAN ring that was shipping more than the U.S. even produces.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you even read the links?

I didnt realize this had to be fentanyl? werent we just talking about what happens when a pack gets popped at customs? read the links.. People order things overseas.. the packages are popped in customs.. they are arrested..

Now you're just playing fuckn word games

edit: Here's a quote from the article you described as "one idiot named harden..."

"n the South Dakota case, the pills were ordered on the Internet, most likely from China, and were routed through California before coming to South Dakota, authorities said. According to court documents, police in Chamberlain received information that Harden was being mailed fentanyl; the postal inspector later intercepted packages mailed to him. Officials picked up a second package they say was bound for Harden; it also contained 20,000 fentanyl pills."


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 4, 2018)

17 or so Chinese were arrested in China,


blowincherrypie said:


> Did you even read the links?
> 
> I didnt realize this had to be fentanyl? werent we just talking about what happens when a pack gets popped at customs? read the links.. People order things overseas.. the packages are popped in customs.. they are arrested..
> 
> Now you're just playing fuckn word games


agreed, let him rant, Im out. point game match, lol, took all of 5 minutes. I will say its the first big one and in conjunction with the Chinese, they did mention synthetic marijuana among other things. So yea, he's parsing words or phrases, but that's ok, I know now to avoid this thread. He'll figure it out. The rIngleader lived in china, got arrested in china, and that's that. With our help. Hate to be one of them addresses they lookin at. But recent busts in NE and St Lou have most def got their attention. They knew the Chinese were shipping the bath salts, k2, spice all that synthetic bullshit, just amazed at the folks using that shit, other than the prisons. AR prison had epidemic of K2, really? Something I read bout Ohio or somewhere, bunch of od's. etc. But yea, i'd say the door is open now tween us and Chinese concerning the shipping, be lookin a tad harder now with dogs, but they missed the ricin case making it all the way to the Pentagon and WH, I think. You really have to wonder.


----------



## TacoMac (Oct 4, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Did you even read the links?


Yes. Did you?



blowincherrypie said:


> I didnt realize this had to be fentanyl?


It didn't have to be, but that's what you actually talked about before you went back and edited your post and deleted it. You said, "why do you think people have been getting busted for fentanyl from China". Bodyne posted and you both posted essentially the same story: about a manufacturing ring. That had nothing at all to do with somebody ordering some pills online and getting busted for it.

After you couldn't find a damn thing when I asked about it, you went back and edited your post.



blowincherrypie said:


> werent we just talking about what happens when a pack gets popped at customs?


No. We were talking about people who order things from overseas and were busted for it. You started posting all kinds of bullshit that has nothing at all to do with that.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 4, 2018)

TacoMac said:


> Yes. Did you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're a fuckin idiot if you think I went back and deleted shit.. are you talking about post 44? smh goof ass.. Every link I posted has something to do with people getting arrested and ordering overseas

https://www.sacbee.com/news/nation-world/national/article196224384.html

https://www.tennessean.com/story/news/crime/2015/09/25/police-nashville-man-ordered-drugs-europe/72831514/

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/breaking/ct-man-arrested-on-drug-charges-after-picking-up-package-from-post-office-20160227-story.html

https://www.ktvz.com/news/bend-bound-package-of-ecstasy-spurs-raid-arrest/531578313

there u go in case you're too lazy/stupid to read them.. This is just from a 2 second google search.. I dont care enough to look up all the shit because you're an idiot who wont do it yourself


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 4, 2018)

I am done.. I have ordered overseas many times in the past.. but only an idiot thinks you would face "state and federal" charges ordering a few packs domestic and the way to get around that is by ordering international..


----------



## TacoMac (Oct 4, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> I am done.. I have ordered overseas many times in the past.. but only an idiot thinks you would face "state and federal" charges ordering a few packs domestic and the way to get around that is by ordering international..


Well, asshat, when I'm talking about somebody ordering some seeds, typically 10 or 20 at a time, and you come back with some completely fucking moronic story of a guy trying to smuggle 100 fucking pounds of pills (40,000 of them) that were in a box the size of the fucking Titanic, or a drug bust that involved an ENTIRE FUCKING FACTORY, then you're not even making an apples and oranges argument. You're making a mountain out of a mole hill.

Then at the very same time you go back to a "only a few packs" argument for yourself.

You're a fucking hypocrite and a moron. And guess what, pal: under federal law, they don't care if you cross the state line with one bag of dope or 1000, one seed or 100, even if it's legal in both states, it's a felony.


----------



## Misterbeans (Oct 4, 2018)

Y


TacoMac said:


> If you're in an illegal state and order from a legal state seed bank and get caught, you face state and federal charges.
> 
> If you order from overseas, you face nothing at all if customs finds the shipment.
> 
> ...


Yep that's why I order from Canada customs is easier but I did order from seedsman because the stains oh man lol, I'm waiting I'll let you know if it gets busted or not lol


----------



## jayblaze710 (Oct 4, 2018)

TacoMac has zero, and I mean ZERO idea what he is talking about. 

If a shipment comes through country borders, and inspectors realize, through whatever means, that it contains something illegal, they will write up a warrant, deliver it, and then have SWAT or DEA bang down your door. 

There isn’t some ridiculous statute where since it was an international order they can’t do anything about it. I personally know someone who got arrested for buying MDMA from overseas. 

Stop making up bullshit.


----------



## TacoMac (Oct 4, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> TacoMac has zero, and I mean ZERO idea what he is talking about.
> 
> If a shipment comes through country borders, and inspectors realize, through whatever means, that it contains something illegal, they will write up a warrant, deliver it, and then have SWAT or DEA bang down your door.
> 
> ...


You're an idiot.

In order to obtain a warrant, you must provide sufficient probable cause.

there is no link between me and the seeds.
there is no return address on the envelope the seeds were in.
there is no way to verify that I ever purchased anything illegal.
there is no way to even suggest that I had any knowledge the envelope even existed.
So tell me, bright boy: where are you going to get your probable cause? Out of your ass?

And the reason shippers can not forward any shipment of found illegal drugs is simple: IT'S FUCKING ILLEGAL TO SHIP ILLEGAL DRUGS. 

They have to notify the authorities immediately, who confiscate them. If they're of sufficient quantity to warrant investigation and they want to pursue you, then they'll take care of delivery and everything else involved themselves.

They sure as fuck aren't going to leave it up to Opey making deliveries for the U.S. mail on a part time basis.


----------



## INF Flux (Oct 4, 2018)

lol


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 4, 2018)

TacoMac said:


> You're an idiot.
> 
> In order to obtain a warrant, you must provide sufficient probable cause.
> 
> ...


----------



## jayblaze710 (Oct 4, 2018)

TacoMac said:


> You're an idiot.
> 
> In order to obtain a warrant, you must provide sufficient probable cause.
> 
> ...


You should start your own law firm.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 4, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> You should start your own law firm.


it's easier to pretend to be one on a pot growing site.


----------



## TacoMac (Oct 4, 2018)

It's CJ 101.

The world doesn't work like NCIS and Law and Order where a hunch or your good looks gets you a warrant.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 4, 2018)

TacoMac said:


> Wrong. They are ALL inspected. There is no "likely" to it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my friend dates a girl that works at the local post office, he told me a couple of days ago that someone was getting a lb. sent to them and the package popped open, there was weed all over the back of the post office.... she told him the sender used a made up address, but the receiver was in for an interesting visit.....


----------



## jayblaze710 (Oct 4, 2018)

TacoMac said:


> It's CJ 101.
> 
> The world doesn't work like NCIS and Law and Order where a hunch or your good looks gets you a warrant.


It’s amazingly easy to get probable cause for a warrant. If your name, your address, or an address you’re connected to is listed on the package, they can search you and your property and arrest you.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 4, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> TacoMac has zero, and I mean ZERO idea what he is talking about.
> 
> If a shipment comes through country borders, and inspectors realize, through whatever means, that it contains something illegal, they will write up a warrant, deliver it, and then have SWAT or DEA bang down your door.
> 
> ...


this started off being about beans. the postal inspectors don't do shit about beans except confiscate them and send you an opened packaged with a letter in it that says be good, we're watching you....but they aren't, they'd need ten times more postal inspectors to even make a dent.
i know this because i've seen more than one of those letters. this isn't supposition, it's personal observation. 
i would imagine they're a lot more vigilant about harder drugs, and the dea would indeed be interested in someone receiving heroin, fentanyl, or cases of pills.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 4, 2018)

drlearysbud said:


> Look here's the deal you are one small peaon in a great war. Yes there is a chance of getting caught bring seeds into the us, but it about the same chance as crossing the street and getting hit by a car. First off get a prepaid card, second order from a reputable comany....i.e. attitude, don't be a fool and opt out for the stealth shipping...pay for it....never ship seeds were you are growing big mistake. That's what Johnny Law wants plants, not some measly old seeds. If you get a letter from the post office saying you got a package to come and get...fuck it chuck it up as a loss and move on. Lastly if seeds do get caught in customs, the only repercussion you have to fear is a pretty pink slip letting you know that the importation of cannabis seeds in the us is illegal. No law enforcement is going to was dollars to bust some trying to import seeds, now investigations of possible grow site is real, hence why we don't send see to where we are growing. Follow these rules and you will have great harvests for many years. By the way been ordering from attitude seed bank for 3 years and have yet to have an order seized. A+++ service with freebies everytime you order from the, and me likes the freebies.
> 
> PS. DON'T TELL ANYONE YOPU ARE GROWING MARIJUANA, WIFE INCLUDED. YOU FORGOT YOUR WEDDING ANIVERSERY AND NOW SHE IS PISSED AT YOU THINGS GET WORSE, NOW SHE WANTS TO LEAVE NEXT THING YOU KNOW THE LAW AND CYS IS AT YOUR DOOR. TRUST NO ONE, IF YOU CAN'T KEEP A SECRET HOW CAN YOU EXPECT ANYONE ELSE TO. THE PEOPLE YOU THINK ARE SAFE ARE THE PEOPLE YOU HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT. TRUST ME I HAVE BEEN THERE AS WELL AS MANY OTHER JUST TURN ON THE 5 O CLOCK NEWS.


Damn fine post


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 4, 2018)

When they find drugs in the mail they hand it off to law enforcement who usually makes a "controlled delivery" to establish probable cause before they waste time on a case that won't hold up in court. Most cases the person has already been under investigation for a while.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 4, 2018)

waterproof808 said:


> When they find drugs in the mail they hand it off to law enforcement who usually makes a "controlled delivery" to establish probable cause before they waste time on a case that won't hold up in court. Most cases the person has already been under investigation for a while.


Seeds?


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 4, 2018)

No not seeds. I think seeds are relatively safe in most states. I order all the time with my personal CC and ship to my house.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 4, 2018)

waterproof808 said:


> No not seeds. I think seeds are relatively safe in most states. I order all the time with my personal CC and ship to my house.


OK but the title is about seeds


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 4, 2018)

and the last 2 pages have been discussing both seeds and drugs in the mail, as well as establishing probable cause.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 4, 2018)

waterproof808 said:


> and the last 2 pages have been discussing both seeds and drugs in the mail, as well as establishing probable cause.


Which is why I tried to get it back on seeds


----------



## jayblaze710 (Oct 4, 2018)

There’s been a well documented history of inspectors/dea not caring about seeds. They just send a form letter telling you to stop it, and that’s it. I know people that have gotten multiple letters, and nothing has happened. Until someone does get a visit from DEA over seeds, we have nothing to worry about.

As for my friend that got busted for MDMA, they identified what the package contained and made a controlled delivery. Once delivery occurred, it made the search warrant active, and DEA/SWAT were banging on his door 30s later. They ransacked his house and took a ton of shit, including his computers. Some of it related to drug usage, most of it not. They unpacked the package in front of him, and then arrested him. Luckily, it was his first offense, it was a small order, nothing they obtained implicated him in anything else, and he was able to plead out and get his record expunged after drug classes and probation. He was facing 4 years and they easily could’ve taken the case federal.

I also know people that have scoped out LE hanging around post offices or UPS stores waiting for people to pick up packages from their PO box. Luckily they were tipped off that something was amiss and didn’t pick up their packages, but sending things to a PO box still carries the same risks. 

To say that they couldn’t knock down your door for seeds is wrong. It’s just clearly not a priority. Also to say that domestic is more dangerous than international is straight up wrong. Until GPS started getting packages pulled, I had never heard of domestic orders being intercepted. It’s fairly common for it to happen on international packages. International packages go through a much more thorough inspection process, so they’re more likely to be stopped.


----------



## yesum (Oct 5, 2018)

^^ Makes sense to me. I recently got the green tape no seeds package. I got a little worried but I live in California so. If in Georgia or some such place I might give a damn.

I have made dozens of mostly international orders and only one with the tape. I have had several Dutch orders go missing. No idea if cops or crooks there.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 5, 2018)

International seizures "seem" more common because they are/were. Green tapes been a thing for literally decades.
Stateside banks are fairly new...or at least new to anyone that's been buying seeds for more than a couple yrs. To me, it doesn't seem like it was all that long ago that there were no stateside banks and our options were limited. And before that, they were bought from the back pages of HTs and seed catalogs. I think even nudie mags had em.

The only seed busts that I know of were big busts and those guys had already been under investigation. Of course there was fuckery and snitching going on but that's a whole other story.

Point being, buying seeds is relatively safe. Theres a million and one threads covering this topic on every grow forum.


----------



## Misterbeans (Oct 5, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> This makes no sense.. Inbound international mail is wayyy more likely to be inspected than domestic.. Packages can make it past customs and still be stopped by the USPIS along the way fyi.. and the whole "theyre not permitted by law to let it go any further" is a bunch of bullshit. If that were the case there wouldnt be the fentanyl stings where they deliver and pop.
> 
> If they can charge you for state-line crimes domestic, they can charge you with a importing contraband.. they're not doing either at the time but your logic is just a little wonky imo





Roger A. Shrubber said:


> my friend got caught buying from seedsman. they sent him a letter in the opened package. it said, basically" naughty, stop it."
> he sent a copy of the letter to seedsman and they reshipped his order, which he then received.
> he and i have both bought overseas since then, and have had no problems


 so that's 1 seedsman bust, hope I'm to next still waiting. Idk if it comes USPS or what they give no information lol. I swore I paid for tracking but didn't get it as long as they don't swing through the window il let you know.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 5, 2018)

Misterbeans said:


> so that's 1 seedsman bust, hope I'm to next still waiting. Idk if it comes USPS or what they give no information lol. I swore I paid for tracking but didn't get it as long as they don't swing through the window il let you know.


i've ordered from seedsman with my friend a couple of times, and a couple of times by myself, i've always gotten what i ordered.
both times they came to my house, they were in the regular mail, just found them in the mail box


----------



## Misterbeans (Oct 5, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> this started off being about beans. the postal inspectors don't do shit about beans except confiscate them and send you an opened packaged with a letter in it that says be good, we're watching you....but they aren't, they'd need ten times more postal inspectors to even make a dent.
> i know this because i've seen more than one of those letters. this isn't supposition, it's personal observation.
> i would imagine they're a lot more vigilant about harder drugs, and the dea would indeed be interested in someone receiving heroin, fentanyl, or cases of pills.


So you got busted twice?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 5, 2018)

Misterbeans said:


> So you got busted twice?


no, i've never been caught, but i know three separate people who have all gotten at least one green tape package. they all turned around and ordered again, and got what they ordered. that leads me to believe that if they even put you on a list, the list is so big it's useless


----------



## Misterbeans (Oct 5, 2018)

yesum said:


> ^^ Makes sense to me. I recently got the green tape no seeds package. I got a little worried but I live in California so. If in Georgia or some such place I might give a damn.
> 
> I have made dozens of mostly international orders and only one with the tape. I have had several Dutch orders go missing. No idea if cops or crooks there.


Damn, so that's another bust


----------



## Misterbeans (Oct 5, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no, i've never been caught, but i know three separate people who have all gotten at least one green tape package. they all turned around and ordered again, and got what they ordered. that leads me to believe that if they even put you on a list, the list is so big it's useless


Yeah I would think the way the united states operates they are probably super short handed lol. They don't have time to chase a few beans here and there really wouldn't make sense.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 5, 2018)

Misterbeans said:


> Damn, so that's another bust


Green tape does not equal bust


----------



## Misterbeans (Oct 5, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Green tape does not equal bust


So what is the mysterious green tape I'm curious


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 5, 2018)

Misterbeans said:


> So what is the mysterious green tape I'm curious


green tape means the caught the contraband.. usually doesn't include much more than a "luv letter".. not what most people consider a "bust"


----------



## Misterbeans (Oct 5, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> green tape means the caught the contraband.. usually doesn't include much more than a "luv letter".. not what most people consider a "bust"


Ah ok, I consider it a bust because the eagle didn't land, thanks, good info.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 5, 2018)

Big difference between Eagle not landing you landing in jail.


----------



## yesum (Oct 5, 2018)

Misterbeans said:


> Damn, so that's another bust



Worry not. I had them send again and it went thru from Herbies in UK, sent to same address. If in a state not pot friendly then that is different. If possible go with a US bank and avoid all that. Only thing is if the bank gets busted and they go thru the records and find you. I think that is not likely but who knows? I go with US banks if I can.


----------



## Misterbeans (Oct 6, 2018)

B


blowincherrypie said:


> green tape means the caught the contraband.. usually doesn't include much more than a "luv letter".. not what most people consider a "bust"


Big news guys I'm fired up lol.. so 11 days and I open the mail and there is a us customs green package with a sticker claiming it was searched and contained nothing bad it also basically stated what was in the package, now I can not tell you the discreet shipping method used for all our interest to prevent interception but actually my wife loved the item.. very discreet shipping even after being searched and repackaged by customs lol I recieved my full order from seedsman, super discreet shipping and 11 days from the date it sent. No damage I was super worried about interception and my jaw hit the floor when i seen the all famous customs label lol..I couldn't believe after all that they didn't get taken lol. Im a survivor man beans looks amazing too 10 stars to seedsman on this deal lmfao.. that was intense I liked the rush but the pot of gold at the end of the rainbow felt great to get my hands on lmao. Cant wait to get these gals germinated and also I got about 40 seeds total so you know. Thanks for the help guys


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 6, 2018)

Misterbeans said:


> B
> 
> Big news guys I'm fired up lol.. so 11 days and I open the mail and there is a us customs green package with a sticker claiming it was searched and contained nothing bad it also basically stated what was in the package, now I can not tell you the discreet shipping method used for all our interest to prevent interception but actually my wife loved the item.. very discreet shipping even after being searched and repackaged by customs lol I recieved my full order from seedsman, super discreet shipping and 11 days from the date it sent. No damage I was super worried about interception and my jaw hit the floor when i seen the all famous customs label lol..I couldn't believe after all that they didn't get taken lol. Im a survivor man beans looks amazing too 10 stars to seedsman on this deal lmfao.. that was intense I liked the rush but the pot of gold at the end of the rainbow felt great to get my hands on lmao. Cant wait to get these gals germinated and also I got about 40 seeds total so you know. Thanks for the help guys


Good shit my friend! Happy growing!!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 26, 2018)

got my shit taken from seedsherenow and im pretty shook. i just ordered 15 seeds.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 26, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> got my shit taken from seedsherenow and im pretty shook. i just ordered 15 seeds.


Wow. Sorry that happened. Did USPS confiscate it?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 26, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Wow. Sorry that happened. Did USPS confiscate it?


 I think so? it says "siezed by law enforcement" right after "accepted" so it never even left the post office. so i'm hoping at most I just see a greent tape letter.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 26, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> got my shit taken from seedsherenow and im pretty shook. i just ordered 15 seeds.


man, hypothetically, if you grow where they sent, to be safe, you know the routine. The deal with greenpoint, nobody got busted and he changed his shipping procedures. I suspect SHN has been pushing multiple big orders or somebody complained for them to get on the radar. But it is a new thing happening and if I was a bigger seedbank, no matter where, I'd have to take notice. Im not sure a one pack order would qualify for them even to notify anyone, jmho.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 26, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I think so? it says "siezed by law enforcement" right after "accepted" so it never even left the post office.


Think they may have their address flagged? I worry this is going to become a "thing" with not just the bigger banks but with _any _bank that does high volume shipping. Though it wouldn't surprise me if someone reported them. 

I hope they at least resend or refund your payment. This should in no way fall on your shoulders.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 26, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Think they may have their address flagged? I worry this is going to become a "thing" with the not just the bigger banks but with _any _bank that does high volume shipping. Though it wouldn't surprise me if someone reported them.
> 
> I hope they at least resend or refund your payment. This should in no way fall on your shoulders.


might not be worth it if they are "hot", so to speak from now on, imho. But this is second time in last 6 months or so, I suspect you are right, they might be starting with the high volume senders, and going from there. Why places like the pollen chuckers thread and the new strainly site, aka peer to peer basically, may be the way to go in future. again, jmho


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 26, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Think they may have their address flagged? I worry this is going to become a "thing" with not just the bigger banks but with _any _bank that does high volume shipping. Though it wouldn't surprise me if someone reported them.
> 
> I hope they at least resend or refund your payment. This should in no way fall on your shoulders.


Shit, i'd like a refund, but all I want is my safety. I'd gladly take nothing and wash my hands of all of this.


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 26, 2018)

Just read an article today about how USPS photographs every piece of mail that passes through and keeps it all in a database using analytics gathered from outside the package. I expect things to tighten up after the recent mail bomb scares this week.
https://www.fastcompany.com/90257308/suspicious-packages-spotlight-vast-postal-surveillance-system-mail-covers


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 26, 2018)

Whats also sketchy about your case, is that SHN says they keep all your IP address/personal info and have stated they will turn your info in to your bank/law enforcement if you attempt to do a chargeback. I always wondered why they would block customers using a VPN.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Oct 26, 2018)

waterproof808 said:


> Whats also sketchy about your case, is that SHN says they keep all your IP address/personal info and have stated they will turn your info in to your bank/law enforcement if you attempt to do a chargeback. I always wondered why they would block customers using a VPN.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4222261


Wow, that is insane.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 26, 2018)

waterproof808 said:


> Just read an article today about how USPS photographs every piece of mail that passes through and keeps it all in a database using analytics gathered from outside the package. I expect things to tighten up after the recent mail bomb scares this week.
> https://www.fastcompany.com/90257308/suspicious-packages-spotlight-vast-postal-surveillance-system-mail-covers


yes and no, they're looking for specific things, and those things shouldn't be anywhere close to a package of seeds. so it might actually be a good time to order, as they'll be busy looking for explosive oriented items.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 26, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yes and no, they're looking for specific things, and those things shouldn't be anywhere close to a package of seeds. so it might actually be a good time to order, as they'll be busy looking for explosive oriented items.


not from SHN


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 26, 2018)

waterproof808 said:


> Whats also sketchy about your case, is that SHN says they keep all your IP address/personal info and have stated they will turn your info in to your bank/law enforcement if you attempt to do a chargeback. I always wondered why they would block customers using a VPN.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4222261


actually seems pretty standard to me, a lot of mail order businesses will do the same thing, to prevent people from ordering from them, waiting a day or two, then cancelling the order when it's already been shipped.....if you're not ripping them off, they have a legal obligation to keep your info private.....of course, they could be "hacked"....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 26, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> not from SHN


in general. if SHN has attracted special attention to itself, it might be a good idea to write off a loss and order from someplace else


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 26, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> in general. if SHN has attracted special attention to itself, it might be a good idea to write off a loss and order from someplace else


First Greenpoint, now SHN; bout done with online bean ordering, just sayin; writing on the wall.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 26, 2018)

Things have changed. You cant shake a stick now without hitting a breeder or new seedbank and they're all fighting for a very small piece of the market. Some remain ethical while others are shady and cant be trusted with personal info.

Maybe its me, but its seems everything used to be on the "down low" and shit was generally kept a little quiet (stealth shipping/payment methods) but with cannabis becoming more mainstream we get lulled into a comfort zone of complacency. Then you have competitors reporting each other...its just crazy.
And yanno, the idea of having personal info used as leverage with law enforcement is right in line with same sleazy opportunistic freeloaders that brought about the policy to begin with. 

I don't blame RBJFreak for wanting to wash his hands of the whole thing.

Sorry to rant but the shit I've read in the last few months has been a little unnerving.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 26, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Wow, that is insane.


Damn. Yeah not doing the resend they offered. I’ll just take the refund and clean house


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 26, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Things have changed. You cant shake a stick now without hitting a breeder or new seedbank and they're all fighting for a very small piece of the market. Some remain ethical while others are shady and cant be trusted with personal info.
> 
> Maybe its me, but its seems everything used to be on the "down low" and shit was generally kept a little quiet (stealth shipping/payment methods) but with cannabis becoming more mainstream we get lulled into a comfort zone of complacency. Then you have competitors reporting each other...its just crazy.
> And yanno, the idea of having personal info used as leverage with law enforcement is right in line with same sleazy opportunistic freeloaders that brought about the policy to begin with.
> ...


For real. Just gonna make my own from here on.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 26, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Damn. Yeah not doing the resend they offered. I’ll just take the refund and clean house


sorry bro


----------



## ky farmer (Oct 26, 2018)

TacoMac said:


> I've never seen any arrest of anybody importing from China.
> 
> Of the arrest I've seen, it was idiots trying to smuggle the already made pills across the border into Canada or the U.S. border with Mexico or by local law enforcement for selling in a Walmart parking lot.
> 
> ...


I know a man that orderd fent from china and they tracked it to his home and busted him around a year ago.that was in ky, and a nother one from ohio.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 27, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> sorry bro


Is what it is. I’m not happy but could be worse


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 27, 2018)

So I heard back from them late last night (saw it this morning). They are offering me either a reship or refund, both 100% full and free. I took the refund.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 27, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> So I heard back from them late last night (saw it this morning). They are offering me either a reship or refund, both 100% full and free. I took the refund.


you get the part about them talking bout that letter you might receive?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 27, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> you get the part about them talking bout that letter you might receive?


yup, i saw that. I dont think it means much more than exactly that, you just get a letter saying they took it. 

edit: you *may* recieve a letter.


----------

